# Lutron RadioRA Q&A and discussion.



## Nukie Poo (Sep 3, 2012)

Lutron was very conservative with the range specification. They know guys are going to try to stretch it. But since you don't know what RF environment is like, do yourself and your customers a favor and stick to lutron's spec


----------

